# rastrellamento



## dinube

porfa, me podria decir alguien que significa *rastrellamento* ?

graciñas


----------



## Moon77

es "rastrillaje"


----------



## dinube

gracias, e un capriolo ferito in un *rastrellamento* che diventa unavedetta partigiana
el resto lo comprendia, pero esa palabra no. Gracias


----------



## Moon77

dinube said:


> gracias, e un capriolo ferito in un *rastrellamento* che diventa unavedetta partigiana
> el resto lo comprendia, pero esa palabra no. Gracias


 

De nada!! un saludo


----------



## xeneize

Que sería esa frase? De dónde la sacaste?? 

Literalmente sería "un corzo herido en un rastrillaje (policial o militar) que se vuelve un vigía partisano".

Un corzo que se vuelve un centinela? Se me escapa el sentido.


----------



## dinube

Amore di confine, di Mario Rigoni Stern


----------



## xeneize

Ah bueno, ahora lo aclaraste. Se le divisaba una cierta vena poética o literaria.


----------



## Cristina.

*Rastreo* (en español de España)

*Rastrellamento* = *rastreo* (acción y efecto de *rastrear*; 
rastrear= Inquirir, indagar, averiguar algo, discurriendo por conjeturas o señales . DRAE)
*Rastrellatura* =*rastrillaje, rastrillado* (acción y efecto de rastrillar;
*rastrillar* = _Arg., Bol. y Ur._ En operaciones militares o policiales, batir áreas urbanas o despobladas para reconocerlas o registrarlas).


----------



## xeneize

Hola, claro que el "rastrillaje" che puse yo se usa en Argentina.
Pero en España no se me ocurre una expresión sinónima de ese tipo, sería una batida policial, un allanamiento en el campo....Así que, me quedo con el "rastrillaje" argentino 
Pero rastrear es distinto de rastrillar.
Y el "rastrellare" italiano es "rastrillar", no "rastrear". Rastrear significa seguir el rastro de alguien, sus huellas, inquirir, indagar, justamente...Y eso no tiene que ver con el "rastrellare" italiano, que indica la acción de llevarse algo con el rastrillo, recoger, recolectar, también en sentido figurado como en el caso de "rastrellare informazioni".
Eso, en español, es "rastrillar", que también en España, y no tan solo en Argentina, significa aún "recoger algo con el rastro o con la rastra, limpiar con el rastrillo".


----------



## claudine2006

dinube said:


> Gracias, e un capriolo ferito in un *rastrellamento* che diventa una vedetta partigiana.
> El resto lo comprendía, pero esa palabra no. Gracias.


 Hola dinube. Espero que no te importe que te corrija algo.


----------



## claudine2006

xeneize said:


> Hola, claro que el "rastrillaje" che puse yo se usa en Argentina.
> Pero en España no se me ocurre una expresión sinónima de ese tipo, sería una batida policial, un allanamiento en el campo....Así que, me quedo con el "rastrillaje" argentino
> Pero rastrear es distinto de rastrillar.
> Y el "rastrellare" italiano es "rastrillar", no "rastrear". Rastrear significa seguir el rastro de alguien, sus huellas, inquirir, indagar, justamente...Y eso no tiene que ver con el "rastrellare" italiano, que indica la acción de llevarse algo con el rastrillo, recoger, recolectar, también en sentido figurado como en el caso de "rastrellare informazioni".
> Eso, en español, es "rastrillar", que también en España, y no tan solo en Argentina, significa aún "recoger algo con el rastro o con la rastra, limpiar con el rastrillo".


Un _capriolo_ que hace de _vedetta partigiana_ me parece un poco raro, pero bueno....
De toda manera en este caso el signficado sería rastrear (buscar algo o alguien siguiendo su rastro).


----------



## xeneize

Yo vi el "rastrellamento" como "rastrillaje", o sea "acción de batir áreas urbanas o despobladas para reconocerlas o registrarlas".
El uso argentino, en este caso, corresponde al italiano nomás.
De todas formas, en esta acepción el uso de "rastrear" es casi sinónimo.
Queda por ver si los partisanos estaban persiguiendo al corzo, o si simplemente estaban batiendo la zona...Y luego, nos tendrán que aclarar como pudieron convencerlo a que les hiciera de vigía, incluso luego de haber sido herido...


----------



## claudine2006

xeneize said:


> Yo vi el "rastrellamento" como "rastrillaje", o sea "acción de batir áreas urbanas o despobladas para reconocerlas o registrarlas".
> El uso argentino, en este caso, corresponde al italiano nomás.
> De todas formas, en esta acepción el uso de "rastrear" es casi sinónimo.
> Queda por ver si los partisanos estaban persiguiendo al corzo, o si simplemente estaban batiendo la zona...Y luego, nos tendrán que aclarar como pudieron convencerlo a que les hiciera de vigía, incluso luego de haber sido herido...


Ok, queda claro.
Pobre animalito...


----------



## Cristina.

Muy bien, Claudine, estamos de acuerdo, ya veo que en castellano se dice 'rastrear/rastreo'.


----------



## Tizona

Lo subo porque yo no acabo de entenderlo del todo.


Y alguien sabe cómo se traduce "il rastrellamento del ghetto di Roma" (16/10/1943)? "La redada del gueto de Roma"?

Grazie

PS Si el foro es de italiano-español, por qué habéis borrado la parte en italiano??


----------



## King Crimson

Tizona said:


> Y alguien sabe cómo se traduce "il rastrellamento del ghetto di Roma" (16/10/1943)? "La redada del gueto de Roma"?



¿Y donde viste la parte borrada en italiano?


----------



## Ciprianus

Yo diría rastrillaje, el Treccani diferencia bien entre_ retata_ y _rastrellamento_.
La Wikipedia también: "Il *rastrellamento del ghetto di Roma* è consistito in una retata di 1259 persone"


----------



## Tizona

King Crimson said:


> ¿Y donde viste la parte borrada en italiano?


La mia domanda (cancellata) era / è: dov'è la sfumatura tra "rastrellamento" e " retata"?



Ciprianus said:


> Yo diría rastrillaje, el Treccani diferencia bien entre_ retata_ y _rastrellamento_.


Puedes poner el enlance? Gracias.


Ciprianus said:


> La Wikipedia también: "Il *rastrellamento del ghetto di Roma* è consistito in una retata di 1259 persone"


Por eso lo pregunto...


----------



## King Crimson

Tizona said:


> La mia domanda (cancellata) era / è: dov'è la sfumatura tra "rastrellamento" e " retata"?



Adesso ho capito, la tua domanda è stata cancellata perché riguardava la differenza tra due termini in italiano - non la loro traduzione - e quindi avrebbe dovuto essere posta nel forum SI. Tra l'altro, questa discussione riguarda "rastrellamento", non "retata", e quindi secondo le regole del forum (una domanda / tema per discussione) avresti dovuto aprire una discussione separata sulla traduzione di "retata".
Fatta questa dovuta premessa, credo che per questa volta possiamo fare una piccola eccezione: per come la intendo io (e qui credo di dover rettificare quanto indicato nel mio post precedente) il rastrellamento consiste in una ricerca casa per casa (nel caso del ghetto, ricerca di persone, il link di Wikipedia lo spiega bene), che produce come effetto la retata (la cattura) dei sospetti. Quindi retata -> redada, mentre per quanto riguarda "rastrellamento", potrebbe essere _rastrillaje_, come indicato da Ciprianus, a meno che questo non sia un termine usato solo in Argentina (v. anche post 9), ma su questo dovete essere voi madrelingua a esprimervi.


----------



## Neuromante

Jamás he oído "rastrillaje", siempre he oído "peinar", pero es un verbo, claro...


----------



## Tizona

Gracias a todos.

1-. Lo de "rastrillaje" con el significado de "redada" yo tampoco lo había oído nunca.
2-. Preguntaba por la "sfumatura" entre "rastrellamento" y "redada" porque "il rastrellamento del ghetto de Roma" en muchos sitios aparece como "la redada del gueto de Roma" por eso no acababa de entender la diferencia.
3-. Supongo que después de todo esto y de la explicación de King Crimson el "problema" es que en castellano "redada" incluye tanto "rastrellamento" como "redada" (RAE - Redada: Operación policial consistente en apresar de una vez a un conjunto de personas.)


Grazie.


----------



## Ciprianus

Se puede hacer una redada, por ejemplo, detener a todos los que están en prostíbulo conocido, sin necesidad  de un rastrillaje.
Sinónimos de rastrellamento y rastrillaje son battuta y batida.


----------

